# Lian Li Lancool vs. NZXT Apollo



## Kantastic (May 30, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112154
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146025

Compare compare? 

I can get both for lower than Newegg price and within my budget so I'm stuck deciding between the 2.


----------



## JATownes (May 30, 2009)

LANCOOL IMO.  Lian Li rocks...I am glad they brought out a little more budget oriented case.


----------



## LittleLizard (May 30, 2009)

Go lian li. Its quality cannot be beaten.


----------



## Ramo1203 (May 30, 2009)

I bought a Lancool K7 for my brother's PC. Great case, small price. The cooling is awesome with the 2x120mm in the front and has good cable management. I loved the easy access dust filters too!

Overall I'd choose that!


----------



## DarkEgo (May 30, 2009)

LanCool, no contest. You are comparing Lian Li with plastic crap.


----------



## Studabaker (May 30, 2009)

The NZXT might look cool and all but it offers nothing in the way of cable management.


----------



## Sihastru (May 30, 2009)

Be careful, this Lian Li is not full aluminum, it has a SECC (steel) structure. Why don't you look at the PC-A05(N)B?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 30, 2009)

Why not this...its black inside and out and cheaper to boot.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146055


----------



## LittleLizard (May 30, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Why not this...its black inside and out and cheaper to boot.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146055



painted black with dual side fans at that price. THATS HELL OF A DEAL . Me wants also.


----------



## JATownes (May 31, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Why not this...its black inside and out and cheaper to boot.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146055



Wow...Really nice for $50...Good find.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 31, 2009)

Sihastru said:


> Be careful, this Lian Li is not full aluminum, it has a SECC (steel) structure. Why don't you look at the PC-A05(N)B?



I take Steel over Aluminum anyday friend.

Kan you were complaining the Beta cost too much, you know Lancools run around $80-140?


----------



## Kantastic (May 31, 2009)

Yeah but I'm getting it for under $50, shipping not needed. 

^_^ Getting it second hand.

Is steel worse than aluminum?


----------



## t77snapshot (May 31, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112154
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146025
> 
> Compare compare?
> ...



These are both very different in style. I love my Nzxt but in these choices I am leaning towards the Lancool.




sneekypeet said:


> Why not this...its black inside and out and cheaper to boot.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146055



This is great deal and it's already painted on the inside A+ for that.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 31, 2009)

Aluminum is harder to cut when you want to make modifications. it dents and scratches easier than steel. it has higher acoustics so it picks up things like fans, hard drives and vibrations. it offers no thermal benefits and it's expensive. 

you are purchasing an Aluminum case mainly because it weighs less than steel and it's elegant nothing more.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 31, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> Aluminum is harder to cut when you want to make modifications. it dents and scratches easier than steel. it has higher acoustics so it picks up things like fans, hard drives and vibrations. it offers no thermal benefits and it's expensive.
> 
> you are purchasing an Aluminum case mainly because it weighs less than steel and it's elegant nothing more.



Thank you, finally someone is on my side. I like steel cases over aluminum, people always say It's to heavy for lan parties. It's a desk top computer...it should stay in one place.


----------



## Kantastic (May 31, 2009)

I think I'll go with the Lancool, I prefer the simpler look anyway. And can't go wrong with Lian Li right? ^_^ Thanks for the clarification about the steel vs. alu issue, I'm a fan of heavier cases, as they seem more manly.

Edit: Yay the Lancool is still available! I'll be sure to make it mine the moment I get home.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 31, 2009)

there is also new Lancool models being added.







whats interesting is Lian Li's new PC-P50 is an aluminum version of the new Lancool PC-K60.

Lian Li PC-P50





Lancool PC-K60





to be honest I like the Lian Li PC-P50 because of the hard drive cage versus hard drive rack in the Lancool PC-K60. regardless of the pictures from CeBIT above they are actually demo cases in the news yesterday or day before it says the three new Lancool cases come with a black interior.


----------



## Th0rn0 (May 31, 2009)

Might have to get a Lian Li on my next build.

Only thing I hate about them is the air cooling was shit and the finish. Past Lian Li's I have had stratched and just generally looked awful after 1 lan with them >_>


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 31, 2009)

i'd buy the nzxt beta but i chose the silverstone instead because it was on offer


----------



## virustec (May 31, 2009)

lian li rulssssssssss


----------



## newtekie1 (May 31, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> Is steel worse than aluminum?



The only advantage of Aluminum is the weight.

I currently have the K7B, and before that I had the ThermalTake Tsunami.  The Tsunami was all aluminum, while the K7B has aluminum panels, with a steel structure.  IMO, this is the best combination, as you get a reduction in weight, but not in structure.


----------

